# H&R Block - Do I need Deluxe or Premium?



## Driver4568 (Oct 22, 2018)

I have always just done my taxes myself, simple because we might have two jobs in the house and a family. This was my first year driving with Uber Eats part time, and honestly, I jumped in without really understanding the taxes. I plan on just plugging in the numbers from Uber, and hopefully just being able to claim whatever mileage Uber reports for me. I estimate my earnings will be less than $2,000 from Uber this year. Would it make a difference if I made more from Uber?

Do I have to or should I upgrade to Premium just for Uber?

Thank you all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You should Track & Deduct all of your miles on Uber.
Especially Dead Miles.

You should NEVER SHOW A PROFIT ON UBER .


----------



## Driver4568 (Oct 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> You should Track & Deduct all of your miles on Uber.
> Especially Dead Miles.
> 
> You should NEVER SHOW A PROFIT ON UBER .


Well....I know that for next year. I don't plan on earning much, max $400 a month. Just need to understand how to file. This would be my first time filing taxes with income other than a job that gives W-2's, and I don't want to purchase the wrong software version.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I walk in to Jackson Hewitt office.
I owned stock in them and local office manager is a personal friend. Known her over 10 years.
I let them do Everything now.
Anything goes wrong i blame them.
Audit ?
They can answer questions.

My last audit cost me $2,000.00
Misplaced paperwork on stock sale.
They waited till my 3 year filing limit.
So by time i found paperwork, i had no recourse to get my money back.
Thanks Obama.
Thanks Lois Lerner !

My audit before that, they sent me $600.00 back.

Now i let someone else do everything.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Driver4568 said:


> I have always just done my taxes myself, simple because we might have two jobs in the house and a family. This was my first year driving with Uber Eats part time, and honestly, I jumped in without really understanding the taxes. I plan on just plugging in the numbers from Uber, and hopefully just being able to claim whatever mileage Uber reports for me. I estimate my earnings will be less than $2,000 from Uber this year. Would it make a difference if I made more from Uber?
> 
> Do I have to or should I upgrade to Premium just for Uber?
> 
> Thank you all.


Check the packaging for a list of which forms are included. You just need Schedules C (profit/loss) and SE (self employment) in addition to your personal Form 1040, which I assume is their deluxe edition.

I haven't used HRB, but TurboTax tries to get you to upgrade by labeling the premium edition "for small business" when in fact everything you need is in the deluxe version. You might find a comparison on their website of the different products and be able to tell if deluxe will do the job. Good luck.

BTW, the IRS expects YOU to keep a contemporaneous mileage log of your business related mileage. Plus, you're missing out on a substantial deduction for dead miles by using just Uber's paid miles figure.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ...//snip//...
> 
> You should NEVER SHOW A PROFIT ON UBER .


Taking this advice could be risky as IRS may classify your driving rideshare as a hobby and disqualify all rideshare deductions taken.

NOTE: I'm currently not a tax professional;-)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FrankLStanton said:


> Taking this advice could be risky as IRS may classify your driving rideshare as a hobby and disqualify all rideshare deductions taken.
> 
> NOTE: I'm currently not a tax professional;-)


3 years i can show a loss.
Then i buy business license.
Show 3 year loss
Change name on license.
3 more years allowable loss.



FrankLStanton said:


> Taking this advice could be risky as IRS may classify your driving rideshare as a hobby and disqualify all rideshare deductions taken.
> 
> NOTE: I'm currently not a tax professional;-)


The people i hire to handle my taxes are " "Paid Professionals"


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

... nice strategy but still risky. Even with a 'Paid Professional', you, the taxpayer, bear the burden of any tax owed.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> 3 years i can show a loss.
> Then i buy business license.
> Show 3 year loss
> Change name on license.
> ...


The tax code gives the IRS strong powers in tax issues involving "related parties". You might want to check with your pros about the above strategies falling under that category.

The three year allowable loss is a guideline the IRS might use when evaluating "hobby" vs "business" issue. It's not however a law or regulation of any type. It is possible to go on indefinitely showing a loss every year as long as you can prove that you're operating a legitimate business with a profit motive. Just look at some bio-tech companies, many show losses for 10+ years!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

FrankLStanton said:


> ... nice strategy but still risky. Even with a 'Paid Professional', you, the taxpayer, bear the burden of any tax owed.


This is not a Fun Thread.

I'm heading back to
"the driver is always the victim" thread(s)
Or "Promised Tip, never got" thread
"My car got repoed after missed payments, why?" thread
"What kind of car is best for ride share?" Thread
"WE ARE NOT IC!!!" Thread

Bye bye, and buy bonds


----------



## JoyJonson (Dec 13, 2018)

Never. That's your own buissines s


----------

